# I feel so happy and proud right now...



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 28, 2008)

I just wanted to say,,, that after 8 years I have hope. I have hope that possibly we may have a positive future for my kids to work for. And not just a chance for many more years of war that will try to draft them into.

The speech he gave was very special to me. Anyone else feel like I do?


----------



## susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

Absolutely!!!!

How great it would be to have a thoughtful, well-spoken, literate president! (Even if some considerate that elitist...)

...and on Martin Luther King's birthday! This indeed gives me hope.

I did have to giggle at the stiff, white folks trying to dance and sing with Stevie Wonder...(and yes, I'm one of those stiff, white folks who can't dance or sing).


----------



## Laura (Aug 29, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]The speech was incredible. I was incredibly moved. Do I agree with it all? Nope (most, but not all), but he is an incredible man that I believe, and hope and pray, will be a strong, thoughtful and compassionate leader for this country. We are SO ready for change, a change towards hope, humanity, strength and the respect we have been lacking so long in the world community.[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Aug 29, 2008)

We need change and I think he would do well!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Aug 29, 2008)

I am not an Obama fan (though I am certainly not into McCain either!) but I have to say --that was a VERY moving and inspiring speech. If not for a few very key things, even I might could stand behind him.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 29, 2008)

I didn't catch the speech, but did he know how many states we have this time?


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 29, 2008)

Incredibly moving. If I was a U.S. citizen he'd have my vote. I hope and pray he gets in office. For the sake of the U.S., Canada, and the world.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 29, 2008)

Nathan--I missed it, how many states did he say we had before???


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2008)

Stephanie, to hear Obama tell it, it took him 15 months to visit 57 States and he had one left to go. He'd have liked to have visited Alaska and Hawaii as well, but his staff wouldn't justify it.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 29, 2008)

I watched it as well and I also, if I were American, would be voting for this individual!!! I certainly hope that America sees that this individual is the one to lead them out of their woes. It's time for the U.S. to once again become the respected leader in this world.


----------



## whitney (Aug 29, 2008)

Can we watch the speech on the internet somewhere? I'm non functioning after 9 p.m.


----------



## stormy (Aug 29, 2008)

Transcript of speech

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080829/ap_on_.../cvn_obama_text


----------



## Marty (Aug 29, 2008)

_I did have to giggle at the stiff, white folks trying to dance and sing with Stevie Wonder...(and yes, I'm one of those stiff, white folks who can't dance or sing)._

Well Susanne you ain't seen me moonwalk yet.............I was born in motown

not to mention what dancin Dan can do


----------



## susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

OK Marty, now you're definitely coming to the Beach Drive! We need some great entertainment.


----------



## crponies (Aug 29, 2008)

I think the state number think was just a slip of the tongue (funny since he is known as such a good speaker but I suppose everyone slips up now and then). I think he meant 47. He said he still has one to go, that would make 48. Then he is not going to Alaska and Hawaii, so that would make 50. (Note: I am not an Obama fan but thought I would defend him anyhow. Perhaps some of you who make fun of Bush would like to start on Obama now?)


----------



## mininik (Aug 29, 2008)

Um, thanks? But there's really no comparison, crponies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEbZqvMu2cQ


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, Jayne, I'm sure it was something along those lines. Rehearsed speeches suit Obama's ability a lot better than having to talk off the top of his head.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh, Bush is just as bad... not that I could do a public speech like they do on a daily basis.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes,, George Bush is know for his wonderfully intelligent public speaking,,, and his prisoner torture and his helping his buddies in the old field make LOTS of money,,, and lets see,,, taking away people civil rights, and sending troops to die when he made up the reason. And letting people lie there and for DAYS and drowned in Katrina,,,, and making sure that not everyone is treated with respect and the same rights. Anything else... I will have to think. I have more.

I will take a man that wants to try and help people who will learn as he goes... ( old GW did wonderfully with his experience) to someone who has made the world hate us and a whole lot of americans too.


----------



## rockin r (Aug 30, 2008)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Yes,, George Bush is know for his wonderfully intelligent public speaking,,, and his prisoner torture and his helping his buddies in the old field make LOTS of money,,, and lets see,,, taking away people civil rights, and sending troops to die when he made up the reason. And letting people lie there and for DAYS and drowned in Katrina,,,, and making sure that not everyone is treated with respect and the same rights. Anything else... I will have to think. I have more.
> 
> I will take a man that wants to try and help people who will learn as he goes... ( old GW did wonderfully with his experience) to someone who has made the world hate us and a whole lot of americans too.


I, uh, you know, Bush... oh, you already said that, uh...Well shoot! You pretty much said my two cents worth! Darn I forgot about the taxes, now I am broke again!


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2008)

I've said it before and will say it again -- I'm a proud supporter of President George W. Bush.







Also, I like that there seem to be a lot of Republican members and that the McCain and "NoBama" threads are hot / popular with lots of interesting input.


----------



## joylee123 (Aug 30, 2008)

"I've said it before and will say it again -- I'm a proud supporter of President George W. Bush"


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry Jill...

If you want to back, in my opinion a lying, stupid war criminal,,,, have a good time! I am sure you benefit from him somehow.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2008)

I know we all have our own opinions. Mine is that George W. Bush has been a good president (I feel history will be show him to be so) and that he is a very good and sincere person. This is truly how I feel. And, I think it's important to speak up and say so.


----------



## Charley (Aug 30, 2008)

> I know we all have our own opinions. Mine is that George W. Bush has been a good president (I feel history will be show him to be so) and that he is a very good and sincere person. This is truly how I feel. And, I think it's important to speak up and say so.


I agree with you Jill.


----------



## minie812 (Aug 30, 2008)

I do have to say that I was filled with hope and pride after hearing Obama's speech. It reminds me of the 60's and the Kennedys when this country was at a big turning point then. I hope we do see change because if we continue on the spiral we are heading now...this country will be in BIG doo-doo! We are aweful close to it now and I for one am tired of lining the pockets of corporate America-big oil and the insurance industry so they can live in their 5 bedroom-six bath indoor swimming pool (and that's just their vacation home)


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes I think by now we know that you think that Bush is the ultimate. I think he should be in prision for was crimes and torturing people, letting them suffer and die without a care in the world in our own country. And lying to get our children to fight in a war that makes money for himself and Cheney. I asked for OBAMA supporters.

I didn't go on your threads where you are talking about how you love McCain and Palin. Even though McCain is as evil as Bush. And picking a woman to just placate women,,, well some will fall for it. Myself I think that here she is telling people they HAVE to have their children, she has no right telling me or anyone what to do with their lives and bodies. Why make the children suffer if someone can not take care of them. Oh yes, because they say it is so. And what does she do for fun??? Kill animals to get her jollies. Did I go on your post and put this.... ???? Nope. But I am proud of how I feel too. And I hope that Obama and Biden take us in a good direction. And yes I am patriotic. Not for Bush though. You don't have the fate of a 17 year old boy weighing on you. For a war that was started with lies.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry you feel this way, but this is a public forum and an open thread. I had something to say BASED on what had already been said in this thread. In my opinion, you're more than welcome to say whatever you want regarding McCain and Palin anywhere, anytime.


----------



## susanne (Aug 30, 2008)

The very fact that McW -- I mean McCain -- and his supporters do little but attack Obama and his supporters PERSONALLY and not on the actual issues speaks volumes.

And did I hear the term "flip-flop?" I guess McCain would know all about that, since McCain the Senator and McCain the candidate bear almost no resemblance to one another. Witness the outright hatred the conservative members of the GOP have voice toward him.

As was stated during the Democratic convention, McCain needs to debate himself before he ever debates Obama.

Just an aside...A friend of Keith's and mine (and a co-worker of his) went to high school in Hawaii with Obama. According to her, whatever your beliefs (and her husband is an arch conservative Republican), you cannot say that he is anything other than exactly how he appears. He is honest, considerate, respectful, and extremely intelligent and well-spoken.

The comparison to Kennedy is interesting. Historians see Kennedy as not being one of our greater presidents. However, the way he inspired people across the country still lives today. Any administration is far more than just the president. It's who he can bring on board as advisors, the consensus he can build in the legislative branch, and the extent to which he inspires the citizens.

Is there any reason McW -- I mean McCain -- can only attempt personal smears?


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2008)

susanne said:


> The very fact that McW -- I mean McCain -- and his supporters do little but attack Obama and his supporters PERSONALLY and not on the actual issues speaks volumes.


If that were the case, I'd agree. Happily, it's not the case.


----------



## susanne (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm glad some people feel confident in a candidate whose advisors call us all a "nation of whiners." Once again, he's W warmed over.


----------



## TripleDstables (Aug 30, 2008)

I know I'm a kid... but politics effect us too. We'll be the ones voting not too long from now, and we'll have to deal with the repercussions of who you elect, and who you



*HAVE* elected.

It's sad. That Bush was re-elected... I'm glad that people can only be in office twice, but thats two too many times for me. I'm sorry, but not much about his presidency was good. He ruined America's name.

We need change. We need America to get over skin color. To get over religion. To get over themselves. Am I saying that we should continue letting people cross the borders? no. I'm sorry but immigration needs to end. No one does what they used to to get into this country anymore, they just walk in and demand the rights we have. It's sick. People used to risk their lives coming over seas running away from their countries and kiss Lady Liberty's feet. No, now they decided that our money and our country, is their's as well. Obama is a good person. And he made a simple mistake with his words (he meant 47 clearly, not 57. He isn't stupid.) No, he isn't a terrorist. People are ingnorant. Obama is not though. Obama seems like a brilliant person.

But also, McCain came to my parents' work place (Fermi nuclear plant in Michigan) and they said he seemed like a good honest person, he made an effort to shake everyone's hand, even though he could have walked right on past before delivering a speech. He looked tired, and very pale though. But overall, he's a good candidate too, though I'm worried about his outsourcing... and connections to oil companies.

Politicians are so stupid though. Their commercials make me want to *shakes fist* gah... just talk to them firmly.



They sit there at each others' throats acting as if they are children. This isn't a fight. This is an election. Get a grip.

And, I'd hope to see some maturity out of the adults in this thread.





We are a nation of whiners. All we do is complain about how bad our lives are. When we have EVERYTHING. Besides a good leader at the moment. And our economy has declined. Terribly. Now, you can't ask yourself that at the end of the day and not blame Bush. It certainly wasn't Obama... Or McCain for that matter! \

Sorry if I rambled, but America needs to get it together. We out number those idiots in office, why aren't we doing anything?


----------



## bingo (Aug 30, 2008)

No one will change anyone else's mind about politcal parties and I sure have no intention of trying.





I will say this though like him or not *and I do* I think it is a wonderful thing and about time that a African American has made it to the point of running for president. Do I think he should be elected on that alone of course not! That alone is something I am proud of to be honest I did not think I would see the day in my lifetime.


----------



## Laura (Aug 30, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I'm staying away from the other threads



I am proud to stand behind a candidate I don't have to constantly make excuses for... [/SIZE]


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 31, 2008)

For a child TrippleDstables. You have a good concept of your politics! Pessimism in politics is a good thing. No one is perfect. But is it sure nice to have someone that I feel is going to try and do something for people that need help. NOT just set things up for his friends in big business.

Laura I feel like you, nice to have some pride in a candidate.

Susanne, when next I see you, I want to see you dancing! With Mingus of course.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 31, 2008)

Jill said:


> I know we all have our own opinions. Mine is that George W. Bush has been a good president (I feel history will be show him to be so) and that he is a very good and sincere person. This is truly how I feel. And, I think it's important to speak up and say so.


Jill, I respect you for your opinion about W. The opinion of other countries about W are not so glowing. He is the reason that many many other countries lost respect for the U.S.A. I hope the next President is able to repair the U.S. image as it once was.


----------



## SilverDollar (Sep 1, 2008)

TripleDstables, you are wise beyond your years, however, I must correct you on one thing. People are always looking for someone else to blame their economic troubles on. I grew up in Michigan, near Detroit, and my life revolved around the auto industry for 22 years. The situation there is not Bush's fault...the auto industry has been in trouble for 30 years, through Democratic AND Republican administrations.

The other piece of the financial downturn has to do with people living WAY beyond their means. Nowhere is this more evident than in Southern California. I can't tell you how many people I see living in huge homes with fancy cars that cannot afford the lifestyle. They are now losing their homes, cars, and everything else that was part of the facade. This is not the President's fault, it's not the mortgage companies' fault...it's their own darn fault!! If people don't know what they can and cannot afford, then they need some serious financial counseling. "If it sounds to good to be true, it is. I am so sick and tired of people blaming everyone but themselves for their own financial downturn. Unfortunately, it is affecting the whole nation's economy. (I know that there are other situations where people have _not _been living above their means, and for those people, I am truly sorry.) I just ran into an acquaintance who lives in a very large home in my valley. She was whining how they are broke (they're both artists) and how they can't afford much of anything. They have one large horse and three minis, and she drives a Jaguar. In the next breath she tells me she's going to Hawaiito stay in her sister's timeshare!! Ugh!! Yeah, wouldn't we all love to do our hobby as our career but some of us realize we have to pay bills and need a "real" job to do that.

Anyway, I am not against Obama or for McCain. I am honestly trying to figure out where they both stand on all the issues, and how they are going to pay for their brilliant ideas. I'll give you one thing...the government (both Democrats AND Republicans) are TERRIBLE at living within their/our country's means.

Okay, off my soapbox now.


----------



## SweetOpal (Sep 1, 2008)

Danielle_E. said:


> He is the reason that many many other countries lost respect for the U.S.A.



Don't worry when those countries need our help, they will have somehow found the courage to forgive the US for whatever reasons they had to be angry...regardless of who is in office....

Silverdollar, you are 100% right it has not just happend in CA but all over the country!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 1, 2008)

SweetOpal said:


> Danielle_E. said:
> 
> 
> > He is the reason that many many other countries lost respect for the U.S.A.
> ...



We don't dislike the people of the U.S at all, but we have to be honest and Bush was very much disliked around the world because of his fast to react ways to the point where he was going off in all directions and saying things that were untrue. Also I swear if I hear one more time the term "axis of evil" which he used about the caches of arms that were suppose to be there.... Countries that are peaceful countries don't like to be bullied and Bush tended to do this. He couldn't take that other countries didn't always agree with his policies. Canada and Europe as well help other countries in need when asked or if we see the need to. It is not just the U.S. You make it sound like it's only the U.S. that helps people in this world.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2008)

Danielle_E. said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > I know we all have our own opinions. Mine is that George W. Bush has been a good president (I feel history will be show him to be so) and that he is a very good and sincere person. This is truly how I feel. And, I think it's important to speak up and say so.
> ...


Danielle, bluntly, I do not care what other nations think of our President.

Citizens of other nations do not know what it's like to be an American at this time. Their media is even more biased than our own. Most of their leaders would prefer our Nation not to be the world power that it is. Lots of ulterior motives from the leaders in other nations, and also from many of their citizens as well (immigration comes to mind).

It annoys me to see people who are not US Citizens get adamant about the politics of the USA. Not only is it not within any other country's power to decide, it's also beyond their citizen's ability to actually know and deeply care what's best for our Nation. They do not know what it's like to live here as a United States Citizen in these times and their opinions of our politics do not weigh on my mind.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 1, 2008)

"It annoys me to see people who are not US Citizens get adamant about the politics of the USA. Not only is it not within any other country's power to decide, it's also beyond their citizen's ability to actually know and deeply care what's best for our Nation. They do not know what it's like to live here as a United States Citizen in these times and their opinions of our politics do not weigh on my mind."

This above statement is exactly the way I feel. It is funny how you are always so quick to jump at the chance to be so negative about the US, our president and our health care system. I have to wonder if you have ever lived in the US or maybe you were a citizen and moved to Canada?


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2008)

horseplay said:


> This above statement is exactly the way I feel. It is funny how you are always so quick to jump at the chance to be so negative about the US, our president and our health care system. *I have to wonder if you have ever lived in the US or maybe you were a citizen and moved to Canada?*


I bet you not as many as the number of Canadians who have spent their own money in order to receive prompt and high caliber medical treatment in the United States!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 1, 2008)

Well you know the way we have pushed our ways on other countries,,, they have a right to worry who we are going to elect. I can image that the 100,000 Iraq people that had no choice but to loose everything and no one blinks an eye. The had it bad with Saddam but we sure made it worse for a lot of them. Yes, as humans they have a right to worry. How many have died.... because he started it with lies.

You know Jill I started this thread as a positive thing and your comments about other people coming here and voicing their thoughts is pretty rude. In my opinion. We in the world are all the same. Or in my opinion should be treated this way. I know the current administration has done all it has can to make people who don't fit their mold make sure they stay in their place, below them in money, jobs and marriage.


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 1, 2008)

horseplay said:


> "It annoys me to see people who are not US Citizens get adamant about the politics of the USA. Not only is it not within any other country's power to decide, it's also beyond their citizen's ability to actually know and deeply care what's best for our Nation. They do not know what it's like to live here as a United States Citizen in these times and their opinions of our politics do not weigh on my mind."
> This above statement is exactly the way I feel. It is funny how you are always so quick to jump at the chance to be so negative about the US, our president and our health care system. I have to wonder if you have ever lived in the US or maybe you were a citizen and moved to Canada?





WOW isnt that exactly what we are doing in oh, lets see, IRAQ?? Etc? Arent we, a baby nation, dictating to others what WE want? Rather hypocritical I think. Do as I say , not as I do.

I can bet that if 'the other guys' were complaining about a President that you didnt like, you wouldnt be upset one iota. Because that is what it is boiling down to, you are feeling this is an attack on your President.


----------



## SweetOpal (Sep 1, 2008)

Pepipony said:


> [ you are feeling this is an attack on your President.


If you are an American he is YOUR President ALSO!


----------



## TripleDstables (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Crabby Chicken.






Also, thats a good Point Silver Dollar. I'm in Michigan, and most of my family is into Ford Motor Company. It is true, Bush is not to blame for the auto industry's short comings.

lol, not everything in the world is Bush's fault, but an aweful lot of it...





I got an email with pictures of Bush drunk at the Olympics... It just made me so ashamed.



They have photos of him drinking, acting... drunk, and getting help up from his staff. What kind of statement of stability does that send out to other countries if our own president can't even stand on his own two feet?



I'm not saying he shouldn't be a person, and have a good time, but at a international event like that? Thats a bit much for me.

But, he is old news now. I'm just dying to see who's next...


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 1, 2008)

No, he is most certainly NOT my President. I never voted for him and most Americans didnt the first time either, he did NOT win the popular vote, he won by electoral college votes. He scammed us the second time. He is a liar, a cheat and most likely a War criminal. He is NOT my President. He just happens to be the idiot in that office right now.

As for Bush drunk. Didnt see that and I know how photos taken at the wrong instant can look odd. However, he was an admitted Whiskey drunk and Cocaine addict. HE addmitted to that years ago. Now the first thing a person who is an addict shouldnt do, is get into hig stress situations. But, since those 2 vices are more 'blue blood' than pot, all is forgiven in his little world.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 1, 2008)

Pepipony, you could not be futher from WRONG. I have a problem with the comments from someone who seems to always have something negative to say about the USA no matter what the topic. I have NOT said anything negative about either canidate, that's just not the way I am when it comes to politics. Both have positives and negatives, I am open and need to learn more about both before I make my choice. In the future it's best not to assume or "bet" anything



.


----------



## TripleDstables (Sep 1, 2008)

Pepipony- I took that into account when looking at the photos, but there are so many of them. And they all have him looking intoxicated. I tried to say "No way, he couldn't afford to do that with his image how it is already!..." But, nothing surprises me with that goofy little fellow nowadays.


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, other than the 'bet' paragraph, how is my statement wrong? People complain that other countries want into our political business, yet we jump right on in to other countries political business at the drop of some oil. How is that wrong? How does that not effect the statement I quoted?

Further more, I am not anti-US, I am anti-Bush. Suprise but you can be a Patriot and not like the President. Patriotism is loving your Country all the time and the Politicians when they deserve it. All Bush deserves is an impeachment and a swift kick in his Buttocks.


----------



## bingo (Sep 1, 2008)

Pepipony said:


> horseplay said:
> 
> 
> > "It annoys me to see people who are not US Citizens get adamant about the politics of the USA. Not only is it not within any other country's power to decide, it's also beyond their citizen's ability to actually know and deeply care what's best for our Nation. They do not know what it's like to live here as a United States Citizen in these times and their opinions of our politics do not weigh on my mind."
> ...


That was my first thought when I read that as well. We as a country under not just this administration seem to feel we can rule the world do what we want where we want when we want and get very upset if anyone dares to deny us. Yet no one else in the world has the right to comment on our politics and how it effects not us but them ???

Not meaning this as a attack on anyone but seems pretty selfish. No wonder the rest of the world thinks we are a very self centered country.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 1, 2008)

bingo, you need to edit your post, that was NOT my qoute, it was Jills, I agreed and it seems to have ruffled feathers. Thank you.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2008)

Yep, I am the one that said it and I'd say it again. It's exactly what I meant to say and precisely how I feel no matter how it comes across to others' eyes and ears.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 1, 2008)

> Yep, I am the one that said it and I'd say it again. It's exactly what I meant to say and precisely how I feel no matter how it comes across to others' eyes and ears.


Jill you are my hero when it comes to debating politics on this forum...I don't need to reply to any of these threads...I wait for Jill to do it because she does it so much better than I ever could...Jill, you should definately run for some office, be it city, town, state, whatever....I'd vote for you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, thank you, Sonya! I wish I had the patience I think it would take to be a politician but I don't. I also wish I knew as much about it as my father. Thanks for the big compliment


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow Jill,,,

Seems like this group in the white house make your life wonderful and ohhhh so happy. You keep pointing out that you don't care about anyone else. And that is my point. They don't care about anyone who needs help either. So you have found your perfect party.

But I do care about other people and what the world thinks. I am glad we have a chance to hope.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2008)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Wow Jill,,,
> Seems like this group in the white house make your life wonderful and ohhhh so happy. *You keep pointing out that you don't care about anyone else. *And that is my point. *They don't care about anyone who needs help either.* So you have found your perfect party.
> 
> But I do care about other people and what the world thinks. I am glad we have a chance to hope.


Kim --

Now have I really pointed out that I don't care about anyone else? That I don't care about anyone who needs help? That's a pretty cruddy thing to say about someone who does in fact have a heart and cares deeply about others.

What I said is I don't care if others don't agree with what I say, and that I'm not concerned about who citizens of other countries think we should elect as our next President.

If you're going to "quote" me and take me to task for what I've said, at least correctly quote or restate what I said. You're about a million miles off the mark in your statements above.

Thanks,

Jill


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 1, 2008)

Telling everyone that you don't care what anyone else thinks about what you think. ..But you do care about others. That is part of caring for others is hearing them and caring what they think. You don't have to agree with them. I am sorry if I misunderstood you.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2008)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Telling everyone that you don't care what anyone else thinks about what you think. ..But you do care about others. That is part of caring for others is hearing them and caring what they think. You don't have to agree with them. I am sorry if I misunderstood you.


I think I've stated it really plainly so it's easy to understand.

I do not care if others do not agree with my opinions, any more so than you probably don't care that I do not agree with many of your opinions. And, guess what? I don't take it personally.

If I take the time to express an opinion here or out loud anywhere, I have put a lot of thought into developing it and no, I don't care if others don't agree with it. So what? I don't agree with many of the opinions expressed by others and it doesn't hurt my feelings.

However, I don't like to be described as having the type of character you've ascribed to me. I don't know how a person could construe my confidence in my opinions as not caring about others, and that is apparently the picture you'd like to paint.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry Jill I am not painting you as anything.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2008)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Sorry Jill I am not painting you as anything.


Thank you.


----------



## bingo (Sep 1, 2008)

Jill for what it is worth we do not agree at all when it comes to politics however that said I do not see you as a uncaring human being simply due to you not agreeing with my ideals or opinions.

I think that is one reason many choose to not discuss politics. It becomes difficult for some to see past the disagreement in parties. Everyone feels passionate about their side but there is more to all of us then the political parties we belong to.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you, Bingo.

It doesn't hurt my feelings when people have different opinions than mine but there are some people who would be offended if I said that I don't prefer bay colored horses. So go figure that some people get upset when politcs come up.

You know the saying, if you can't stand the heat...

The only thing that upset me here was the negative description about the type of person I am -- not the differing political views.


----------

